# WoW Sucht ?



## Hänschen (13. April 2015)

Hallo, ich bräuchte Rat zum Thema World of Warcraft Sucht 


Ich habe sehr lange nach alternativen Spielen gesucht, auch auf anderen Systemen wie DS, Wii.
Leider befriedigen mich die Spiele nicht: entweder sind es rein auf Kinder zugeschnittene Spiele oder sie erfüllen mich irgendwie nicht (zB. Bejeweled).
Einzelspieler-Offlinespiele möchte ich gar nicht ausprobieren, dazu habe ich auch noch eine starke Phobie vor rein Gewalt-fokussierten Spielkonzepten.

WoW dagegen ging aber irgendwie immer irgendwie und das letzte Mal spielte ich einen Heiler hoch bevor ich mal wieder deinstallierte weil mich etwas im Spiel stark negativ berührte.
(Spieler in Instanzgruppe pullte dauernd absichtlich Gegnergruppen an denen der arme Tank vorbeischleichen wollte).

Ich habe im letzten Monat WoW bestimmt 5 mal runtergeladen, wieder deinstalliert und gelöscht und dann wieder neu runtergeladen - und das bei einer 2k-DSL-Leitung wo ich 3 Tage laden muss für die 29GB.


Jetzt sitze ich hier einen Tag nach dem letzten Löschen von WoW und weiss nicht mehr weiter ...



PS: ich bin 40 Jahre und habe schon einige Spieljahre hinter mir ...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. April 2015)

Habe damals im Januar 2012 aufgehört.
Wollte dann ein paar Wochen danach wieder das Spiel installieren und dann habe ich gedacht, wie ich gelangweilt in OG rumstehe und eigentlich nix mache und auch kein anderer Bock hat.
Selbst jetzt bekomm ich das Kotzen, wenn ich an diese Situation denke. Habe seit damals kein einziges mal mehr gespielt. 

Aber ich versteh dich.....habe damals irgendwie ne depri Phase gehabt und das Spiel teilweise 6-8 Stunden jeden Tag gezockt(von der Schule gekommen und dann bis in die Nacht.)

Entweder bist du einfach vom Spiel ausgebrannt oder verspürst aber immer noch den Drang zu spielen. Bei mir ists eindeutig das Erste, bei dir wohl leider das Zweite.
Such dir eine Ablenkung, mach Fitness, treff dich mit Freunden. Das ist im Endeffekt 1000mal befriedigender, als Raids zu leiten oder sich durch irgendwelche HC runs durchzusterben.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. April 2015)

Ob das ne Sucht ist, ist schwer zu sagen vieleicht hast du einfach nichts anderes zu tun (keine alternativen Hobbys). Es gibt ne Menge gewaltfreie Spiele auch für den Pc.


----------



## Stueppi (13. April 2015)

Willst du jetzt über Suchtverhalten und alles was dazu gehört reden (WoW und andere MMOs) oder willst du einfach nur wissen wie du dich von WoW am besten "befreien" kannst.

Wenn du keine Gewaltinhalte magst wirst du eins der wenigen Spiele nehmen müssen die nicht darauf basieren (Gewalt und Sex = $). Cities: Skylines ist eines dieser Spiele die du mal probieren solltest oder halt andere Aufbauspiele.

Die Alternative ist halt RL (Buh!).
Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung Fitnissboxen empfehlen und wenn du sagst du kanns ja garkein Sport machen finde ich dich und hetz dir meinen 63 jährigen Trainer auf den Hals und der läuft mit sicherheit schneller als du.
Ne Spaß, auch wenn du keine Gewalt magst ist das halt etwas das man der Fitniss wegen macht und nciht wegen dem Wettbewerb, die Leute sind für gewöhnlich sehr nett und freuen sich immer wenn sich ein neuer dafür begeistern kann. Außerdem findest du nur beim Sport die wirklich hübschen Frauen ;D


Du kannst auch alternativ mit deinen Kumpels (falls du überhaupt welche hast) in die Kneipe gehen und neue Leute kennenlernen, ging ja bei WoW auch so leicht. Kannst dann mit deiner aufgeschlossenen art den neuen Bekanntschaften über WoW erzählen.
Selbstverständlich ist ja jeder MMO Nerd ein echter draufgänger der jede abbekommt und mit jedem gut kann.
Hört man jedenfalls immer so und nicht anders im TS. 

Naja, von deinen Umständen weiß ich aber auch gerade nur das eine Hassliebe zu WoW aufgebaut hast. Ging mir mit Rappelz damals ähnlich. Und Singleplayer Spiele sind nicht schlecht, aber wenn du nur Nintendo spielst ist es kein wunder wenn du eher an die Kinderspiele dran kommst. Spiel doch Monsterhunter. Ist ein besserer Grinder und geht auch im Multiplayer.

Ok ich hoffe du fühlst dich hiervon nicht beleidigt, wenn ja, es war nichit meine Absicht und basiert eher auf eigene Erfahrungen


----------



## Moerli_me (13. April 2015)

Als ich mal eine Zeit nicht viel zu tun hatte und viel langeweile geschoben habe gings mir "ähnlich" ich hätte den ganzen Tag verschiedenste Spiele zocken können, hatte aber nichtmal darauf Lust. 
WoW hab ich auch mal ein paar Jahre gespielt (nicht durchgehend, immer mal wieder), ist schon ein Weilchen her, hatte einfach irgendwann keine Lust und Zeit mehr. 

Wenn du das Spiel schon wegen so einer "Lappalie" deinstallierst, dann hast du entweder keine Nerven für Multiplayerspiele oder dich interessierts wirklich nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach hatt WoW nicht viel mehr oder weniger Suchtpotential als andere Spiele. Es ist einfach nur der Sündenbock für Spielsucht ausgesucht durch unsere Medien. 

Wenn ich ganz Ehrlich sein darf, kommt es mir eher so vor als hättest du kein Spiel sondern ein Soziales oder anderes Problem, dass vielleicht besser mit Freuden, Verwandten oder anderen Personen des Vertrauens besprochen werden sollte und nicht in einem PC Forum. 
Generelle Motivationslosigkeit, Lethargie, etc. sind auch bei bestimmten Krankheitsbildern stark vertreten und sollten mit einem Arzt besprochen werden. 
Das kostet manchmal Mut, aber ist wirklich sehr entlastend!


----------



## bschicht86 (13. April 2015)

Ich hab einige Jahre in Runes of Magic verbracht und hab es auch nur zum 2.ten versuch geschafft, damit aufzuhören. 

Dahin gekommen bin ich auch nur, weil ich gern zocke und weil ein paar Kumpels dort auch angefangen hatten, jedoch habe ich dort alle "überdauert".

Das erste Mal habe ich es versucht, als ich mein neues Auto (Unfallwagen) gekauft hatte. Meine Zeit verschwand dann im reparieren, zerlegen, wieder zusammenbauen und tunen des Autos.

Danach überfiel mich aber eine gewisse Leere und die liess sich am Besten durch ein Wiederanfang mit RoM füllen.

Kurzerhand habe ich danach dort in einer alten Spielebekanntschaft meine jetzige Frau gefunden und haben dann später gemeinsam aufgehört, was dann schlussendlich geklappt hat. Jedoch braucht meine Frau ab und zu mal eine Runde WoW (hat sie vor RoM gespielt), ich finde mich in solchen Momenten in alten Spielen wieder, die ich zuvor auch gespielt hatte (TES, Neverwinter Nights, NOLF, aktuell Gothic 3)

Mittlerweile denke ich auch nicht mehr an RoM zurück, weil ich weiß, dass der Aufwand nicht zu stemmen wäre, wieder Anschluss an High-End zu finden.

Mein Tipp daher an dich wäre, dass du unbedingt ein anderes Hobby brauchst, dass stark genug ist, die Leere vom Wegfall durch WoW zu füllen. WoW ist somit wie die Sucht nach Nikotin.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. April 2015)

Du könntest fürs nächste mal ja den Client vorher auf USB / externe Platte ziehen  .

Nach ein paar Wochen hinterlässt WoW keine Lücke mehr im Tagesablauf. Das legt sich.


----------



## Hänschen (13. April 2015)

Das mit den anderen Hobbys werde ich überdenken ... obwohl ich fürs Elektronik-Hobby zuwenig Platz habe und fürs Programmieren mich zu beobachtet fühle durch die Zwangsvernetzung des PC und anderer Geräte.
Ich dachte schon an zB. den Raspberry aber selbst der ist an fertige Software und Vernetzung gekoppelt ...

Und von der externen Festplatte habe ich gestern WoW gleich mitgelöscht ...


----------



## Noxxphox (13. April 2015)

was zur hölle isn game ohne gewalt?

umso mehr egwalt umso besser 
hoffe dying light war nur der anfang 

aba alternativen zu WoW sind Tera, RoM, skyforge (kommt jetzt im sommer die open beta)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. April 2015)

Ich glaube kaum, dass er ein suchtmachendes MMO  durch ein anderes ersetzen will...so kommt er nicht weiter mit dem eigentlichen Problem.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. April 2015)

naja egegn sucht hilft einschrnkung... ich hatte nen ziemlich artes suchtproblem mit wow in der 8-9 klassse... meine eltern haben die elterliche freigabe reingemacht...
gesammtspielzeit, spielzeiträume usw eingeschränkt... ich wollt das damals nicht... aber da er ja davon weg kommen will... oder es zumindest veringenr will... könnte er so den inneren schweinehund selbst an die leine legen... oder er lässt das einstellen von frau/ bekannten usw und hat slebstd as passwort nicht um es nach lust und laune zu ändern...
das hat damals bei mir auch geholfen vom sucht9i (heim pc an wow) zum gelegenheitsspiler oder regelmäsigen spieler aber max so 2-3h zu amchen... nich wie früher dne ganzen tag


----------



## S754 (13. April 2015)

Für mich ist es unverständlich, wie ein Spiel süchtig machen kann. Bei mir ist es so, dass jedes Spiel mit der Zeit langweilig wird und ich dann längere Pausen habe bis ich es wieder zocke. BF4 hab ich zum Beispiel ein halbes Jahr nicht angerührt, jetzt spiel ich es wieder halbwegs aktiv, genauso wie CS:GO, das hab ich sicher für ein Jahr nicht mehr gezockt. Und seit Weihnachten hat mich GTA 4 wieder gepackt^^


----------



## Noxxphox (13. April 2015)

kp...ich wa rjung und dumm (und hatte geld) xD (geht der spruch ned normal anderst  )
wenn jemadnen was viel spas macht oder man enormen ergeiz hat für etwas kann das zu einem suchtverhalten führen


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2015)

Ich hab aufgehört WoW zu suchten, als ich die Vollidioten von meiner Gilde aufem Gildentreffen kennen gelernt hab. Mit solchen Losern wollte ich nix zu tun haben. Ne Woche später aus der Gilde raus und dann auch nicht mehr gezockt. Das war so 2008. GOTT SEI DANK!


----------



## lolxd999 (13. April 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> was zur hölle isn game ohne gewalt?



Eine für manche Leute sehr sinnvolle Alternative...



Noxxphox schrieb:


> umso mehr egwalt umso besser
> hoffe dying light war nur der anfang



Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt ... deine auf 





Noxxphox schrieb:


> mehr egwalt


 genauso wie meine darauf, dass sich der Trend vllt. wieder etwas weg von expliziten Todesanimationen und Splatter über alles bewegt...

Ich hab absolut nix gegen Gewalt in Videospielen, wenn sie gut zum Spiel passt... Ein Battlefield wo sich der Gegner nach Abschuss kopfschüttelnd auf den Boden sitzt (à la HL1 Dt. Version) muss jetzt auch nicht sein.
Ein Tomb Raider, dass mir aber explizit zeigt, wie Lara aufgespießt wird, einen Hirsch zerstückelt o.ä. oder ein CoD, dass einen Skandal nach dem anderen um des Skandales (und der Verkaufszahlen) Willen abfeiert, muss imho absolut nicht sein...

Im Übrigen, Sorry für OT


----------



## 442 (13. April 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Das mit den anderen Hobbys werde ich überdenken ... obwohl ich fürs Elektronik-Hobby zuwenig Platz habe und fürs Programmieren mich zu beobachtet fühle durch die Zwangsvernetzung des PC und anderer Geräte.
> Ich dachte schon an zB. den Raspberry aber selbst der ist an fertige Software und Vernetzung gekoppelt ...



Schonmal an ein ganz anderes Hobby gedacht?
Irgendwas mit Sport, kann ja auch eine Individualsportart sein, wie z.B. Bogenschießen.
Ich treib seit neusten auch mehr Sport, muss mich zwar jedes mal überwinden, aber dann find ichs immer richtig gut. Kopf frei bekommen und gleichzeitig was für sich tun.
Oder trotzdem etwas mit Technik, nur anderer: Autos!
Oder Motorradfahren? Wieso nicht den Schein machen (sofern du ihn nicht hast) und immer wenn dich die Lust überkommt WoW zu zocken, fährst du eine Runde?

Es gibt wirklich viele Möglichkeiten. Such dir einfach eine aus.


----------



## Hänschen (14. April 2015)

Ich lade gerade WoW neu runter  

Naja immerhin 2 bis 3 Tage Spielpause ...


----------



## miggu25 (14. April 2015)

Willst du hier Trollen?  Wenn nicht dann brauchst du hilfe. Kommt sehr merkwürdig rüber wie du so schreibst


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich lade gerade WoW neu runter
> 
> Naja immerhin 2 bis 3 Tage Spielpause ...



Dann zock es eben einfach weiter wenn Du nicht davon los kommst . Ich habe es auch 2 Jahre gezockt und irgendwann begriffen, dass das Game einfach nur eine Beschäftigungstherapie ist, die dann auch noch 10-12 Euro im Monat kostet. Nach jedem (größeren) Patch fängt man von 0 an und farmt sich wieder sein neues T-Set zusammen, lernt irgendwelche hirnrissigen Bosstaktiken und passt seinen Tagesablauf dem Raidplaner und der Gilde an. Auf die Dauer wurde mir das zu blöd.

Was genau ist Dir denn an dem Spiel eigentlich so wichtig, also was vermisst Du wenn Du es nicht spielst?


----------



## Hänschen (14. April 2015)

Ich fürchte ich bin videospielsüchtig ... ich zocke schon seit ich es damals mit etwa 7 Jahren bei einem Nachbarn gesehen habe (Pacman und so auf Atari 2600).

Ich denke mein Hirn hat da eigene Regionen nur fürs Daddeln gebildet 


Und sorry falls es trollig rüberkommt ...


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2015)

Versuchs doch mal mit League of Legends. Macht Spaß, lenkt ab, ein Spiel dauert ca. 45 Minuten. Wenn man danach keinen Bock mehr hat, kann man einfach aufhören oder nochmal ne Runde zocken. Keine stressigen Stundenlangen Raids. Ach ja, und es ist kostenlos!


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2015)

Hänschen täusche ich mich oder gab es von dir vor 1-2 Jahren nicht schon einmal so ein Thema?
Wurde dir da nicht auch dazu geraten dir einmal Hilfe zu suchen? Habe mir jetzt nur den Startpost durchgelesen, kann also sein dass zu meinen Fragen bisher schon Antworten kamen.

Sollte ich mich also irren was dich angeht dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Ansonsten der gleiche Tipp wie vor einiger Zeit, such dir Hilfe!


----------



## Hänschen (14. April 2015)

Es kann sein dass "Such dir Hilfe" ein sehr gefährlicher Rat ist ...

Das letzte Mal als ich (bei einer quasi fremden Nachbarin, auf Anraten meines Bruders) Hilfe und Aussprache suchte endete das mit einem Termin beim Psychodoktor, mit letztendlich Jobverlust aus psychischen Gründen sowie dann Invaliditätsstatus (Hartz 4 gabs damals noch nicht leider).


Wenn euch euer Leben lieb ist sucht keine Hilfe !


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2015)

Medizinische Hilfe (und das verlangst du hier ganz eindeutig mit deinen Problemen....) ist laut Forenregeln untersagt. Dafür gibt es Ärzte, welche du dringend aufsuchen solltest...


----------



## Pokerclock (14. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Medizinische Hilfe (und das verlangst du hier ganz eindeutig mit deinen Problemen....) ist laut Forenregeln untersagt. Dafür gibt es Ärzte, welche du dringend aufsuchen solltest...



So sieht es aus. Das Forum kann keine professionelle Hilfe und Einschätzung ersetzen.

-CLOSED-


----------

